# Who Wins the Super Bowl



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I still think New Orleans is the team to beat.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Who cares?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Who cares?


If you are a football fan then you probably care, but if you are into ice skating, then you probably don't give a rip...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck.....I don't care as long as it isn't the Cheeseheads. oke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

It won't be the Vikings, but then again, it never has been. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Saints, getting hot at the right time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't be the Saints or the Pukes either. oke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

It's now between the Giants, 49ers, Ravens, and Patriots. Of those 4 teams, only one is a NFL darlin, that of course would be Tom "Captain America" Brady and the Patriots. I have no doubt that New England will be the beneficerary and many questionable calls (tuck rule), therefore, "Captain America" will get his fourth Super Bowl ring. uke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I really don't care who win's it now as long as the Pukers won't win it, I really thought that the Saint's were the only team that had a decent chance to beat the Puker's, now they're both gone.Even with the ref's help the Pukers couldn't pull it off, the two Goldie Locks on defence didn't do awhole lot to help, there hair must of been getting in their eye's.


----------

